# Help desk technician.



## nz12 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi everyone I am planning to go to New Zealand for Study visa for two years

Right now I am working in Dell Technical Support as HELP DESK TECHNICIAN.

I have opted a course from CPIT university which is GRADUATE IN INFORMATION AND COMMUNICATION TECHNOLOGY LEVEL 7 and is of 1 year.

Here's what I want to know Are there tech support jobs in Christchurch / Auckland and what are the salaries for the tech support people in NZ.

Any help on this would be highly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

nz12 said:


> Hi everyone I am planning to go to New Zealand for Study visa for two years
> 
> Right now I am working in Dell Technical Support as HELP DESK TECHNICIAN.
> 
> ...


See Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site for jobs - it will give you an idea of what's going.


----------

